# A History of Chewing Gum....



## j d worthington (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, it could be the title for an interesting book....

Scientists find ancient gum in Finland - Yahoo! News

Title: "Scientists find ancient gum in Finland", from AP, datelined Mon., Aug. 20, 2007.

And it seems that things haven't changed all that much... I've known people even today who use their chewing-gum to fix things that are broken....


----------



## The Ace (Aug 20, 2007)

Of course, there's also the possibility that chewing the stuff made it pliable.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 20, 2007)

And, of course, archaeologists will now have to check under all ancient chairs and tables found at recent dig sites . . . .


----------



## Talysia (Aug 21, 2007)

Lol, Curt!  I saw this on the BBC website earlier, and I think it's fascinating.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 21, 2007)

Human nature never changes!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> And, of course, archaeologists will now have to check under all ancient chairs and tables found at recent dig sites . . . .



LOL

My daughter always leaves chewing gum ON MY COMPUTER'S MONITOR! So maybe they should check windows and the bottom of old plates too!


----------



## JoanDrake (Jun 25, 2008)

You'll never believe who brought chewing gum to America

No. 963: Chewing Gum


----------



## BookStop (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for that, Joan. Intersting.


----------

